# Wind Machines in Atlantic City - pics



## webbie (Jun 26, 2006)

Here the the wind machines which are now installed on the marsh between AC and the mainland. They are quite impressive as you drive into the city on Rt 30 (white horse pike).


----------



## babalu87 (Jun 26, 2006)

If they took down all the Neon in AC would they still have a need for windmills?


----------



## BrotherBart (Jun 26, 2006)

If they went back to manual handle slot machines and harnessed the energy in the pulls they could light all of New Jersey for a thousand years.


----------



## webbie (Jun 26, 2006)

babalu87 said:
			
		

> If they took down all the Neon in AC would they still have a need for windmills?



Not much neon there - not like Las Vegas!

But I'm sure there is a big need for power. The existing power plant is actually quite clean - natural gas and no smokestack at all. 

This wind farm is 7.5 Megawatt and they also installed a 500 Kilowatt solar electric system. 

GE manufactured the turbines.

Yes, probably a drop in the bucket for AC energy use, but they are very symbolic against the skyline and buildings when you drive into town. Perhaps it will get more folks thinking about the great resource of wind power.

BTW, that is Harrahs on the left and Borgota on the right side of the one pic.


----------



## saichele (Jun 26, 2006)

There's a very impressive windfarm in middle o'nowhere PA (Somerset actually) along the PA Turnpike.  You come over a hill and see 8 or 10 of these massive turbines, usually not spinning all that fast, but with blades that have to be 200 ft long.  probably lights all of Somerset (somewhat ironic in coal country, but a nice gesture).

Steve


----------



## velvetfoot (Jun 26, 2006)

The do have a futuristic look to them.


----------

